# Regauged D&RGW wheels, interesting.



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I thought a few of you might be interested in seeing these pictures of a set of D&RGW wheel sets that have been regauged to 30 inch gauge. I found them outside in the storage area by the E&LS rebuilding facility in Escanaba, MI. I have no idea what they are for, but I thought they were interesting. You can see the Denver Griffin lettering in the casting of the wheel faces, and the D&RGW lettering on the backs.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

It looks to me like they welded a ring on the axle for a stop, and then pushed the wheel back on the axle to that ring.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I _knew_ there was a prototype for Bachmann's On30 wheelsets!  

Later, 

K


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Especially on San Juan Car Co On3 freight trucks.


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

The Escanaba & Lake Superior RR is responsible for restoring the 30" gauge ex FCM #12 now located in Virginia City, Montana on the Alder Gulch Shortline. #12 is a 1910 Baldwin consolidated and is the locomotive Bachmann used as the prototype for their F scale consolidated. I believe the E&SL also provided the Alder Gulch with one or two train sets as well as one or two gas powered locomotives. It seems reasonable that these wheels were leftover from those projects. It is not unlike what the D&RGW with the tender wheels when they made their K-37s. The truck sideframes of the standard gauge tenders were not narrowed and the wheels were simply regauged to 36" 

More info here: 
http://www.virginiacitymt.com/aldergulch.asp 
http://aldergulch.com/


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Amber, 
Thanks for posting these. 

Now there really is a prototype for the model, like Keven implied!


----------

